

Shuold we add Internet Exporer Support - floydprice

Our new SaaS project http://collabable.com (currently in Beta) is progressing niceley, we are however aware of a number of rendering issues with Internet Exlorer (6,7 and 8).<p>After looking at the analytics it looks like only 4% of our user base is running Internet Explorer. Like most software houses, for us, Internet Explorer is dead but until now we have always been keen to keep support for it as its still touted (in some sections) as the most used browser. Clearly for our demographic its not well used, so simple question, Shuold we kill IE support?
======
michael_dorfman
_Clearly for our demographic its not well used_

But the question is: does the low rate of IE users mean that there is no
demand, or that your IE support is driving away potential customers?

Clearly, you need to weigh the opportunity costs of adding IE support against
the revenue increase you believe you'll see in the marketplace afterwards.

My guess, in the absence of any evidence whatsoever, is that there are other
things you could do with an equivalent amount of time/money that would do more
to enhance your revenue.

------
eulo
DEATH TO IE! BURN IT DOWN TO THE GROUND!

